# Oscars



## kwaka_80 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey guys I was thinking of getting a tank mate oscar for my 6foot turtle tank. I really want to get a smaller oscar and raise it up problem is the turtle would eat a small oscar (he already has a 3inch goldfish {used to be feeder} he lives with and doesn't eat) so I got a smaller tank I had from when i had clownfish. For prep I have got new spounge, carbon and wool for the filter and I have had it running for the last 2 days. Just today I took the goldfish from the turtle tank and put it in the oscar tank to help with the "cycle" I am hopefully looking at getting some substraite and some hidey holes on thursday getting the tank ready by next week when the new arival is here. This is the tank as is. Any thoughts on size for a small oscar under 5 - 6 inches living alone?....

Cheers Matt


----------



## Tsubakai (Jun 29, 2010)

An oscar will outgrow that in a few months. How big is your turtle?


----------



## TigerCoastal (Jun 29, 2010)

i had a 2 inch oscar in a tank that size, lasted all of 3-4 months before he out grew it. By the time he died he was 10 years old and 37cm long (long finned) and my standard albino lived to 8yrs and 33cm. I would plan on nothing smaller than a 4 foot tank for an individual oscar (with other fish, if they last) i had each of mine in their own 6 foot tank with no other fish, did have pleocostimus in each tank, they were larger than the oscars but my oscars still chewed holes in them. They are an awesome fish with a personallity you wont believe, But i dont think i have ever kept a more aggressive fish


----------

